# In-Flight Thieves Targeting Airline Travelers’ Carry-On Bags



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 20, 2013)

In-Flight Thieves Targeting Airline Travelers’ Carry-On Bags



> BOSTON (CBS) – Thieves have a new target when you’re flying and your valuables could be in jeopardy when they’re just a few feet from your seat on the plane. Imagine opening the overhead bin on your flight and finding your carry-on bag is gone. It happened to Laura Bevis when she was returning from overseas with her family.
> 
> “I had instant panic and anxiety,” she said. “I always put my jewelry in my carry-on, and, most importantly, our passports.”
> 
> ...


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 21, 2013)

...and that's why I always carry my valuables in a camera bag or small daypack that never leaves my side and gets stuffed under the seat in front of me during the flight.

More than theft per se I worry about another passenger with a similar-looking bag accidentally taking mine. Things get hectic, people are in a hurry, mistakes can happen. And the same problem exists at the baggage claim with respect to checked bags.


----------



## Ken555 (May 21, 2013)

Yet another reason to upgrade to "Economy Plus" on United or other similar upgrades, since they reserve the space above the seats in that section for travelers in that section.


----------



## JudyH (May 21, 2013)

I try to get luggage that's so embarrassing no one else would take it.

I never put anything valuable in the overhead.  It stays right with me.


----------



## deemarket (May 21, 2013)

OMG never thought about my bag in overhead bin being in jeapordy.  I will definitely heed all the suggestions when flying next time.  THANKS


----------



## MuranoJo (May 21, 2013)

Just maybe this will encourage people to use the space above their seats (if possible) instead of shoving it into the first available spot.


----------



## PigsDad (May 21, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Just maybe this will encourage people to use the space above their seats (if possible) instead of shoving it into the first available spot.


My thought exactly.  If I have my bag right above me, I would certainly notice if someone was standing by me (I usually am in the aisle seat) rifling through my bag (or stealing it).

Kurt


----------



## LisaRex (May 22, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> My thought exactly.  If I have my bag right above me, I would certainly notice if someone was standing by me (I usually am in the aisle seat) rifling through my bag (or stealing it).
> 
> Kurt



I'm imagine that they simply grab it from an overhead bin after landing when everything's in chaos, then they keep walking -- pretty much the same method thieves use when they steal luggage from carousels. Like mtwingcpa, I use a carry-on that I can put underneath my seat.  I also have a distinctive bright fuchsia bag that isn't plausibly "mistakenly taken" by a thief. 



			
				Ken555 said:
			
		

> Yet another reason to upgrade to "Economy Plus" on United or other similar upgrades, since they reserve the space above the seats in that section for travelers in that section.



Last time I sat in Economy Plus, I was in the first row.  Since we didn't have a seat in front of me, we were told by the FA that we had to stow all of our carry-on items, including our purses, in the bins above.  I really didn't like that, and in the future will not pick the first row.


----------



## PigsDad (May 22, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> I'm imagine that they simply grab it from an overhead bin after landing when everything's in chaos, then they keep walking


I don't know about you, but unless I happen to be seated in the first row behind the exit door, there is no way someone is going to grab my bag and simply "keep walking" -- the aisles are full of people deplaning and just not possible.  Also, I would think someone would have to be seriously distracted and completely forget that they even had a bag in the overhead bin above them to not notice someone grab it and just stand there (because they can't move until everyone in front of them has deplaned).  But that's just me.

I wonder about this story -- do thieves really purchase an airline ticket just so they might have the opportunity to rifle through some bags?  I wish the article would have put some information on the profile of these people -- I think there are a few big unanswered holes in that article.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (May 22, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> I wonder about this story -- do thieves really purchase an airline ticket just so they might have the opportunity to rifle through some bags?  I wish the article would have put some information on the profile of these people -- I think there are a few big unanswered holes in that article.
> 
> Kurt



I feel the same way. Perhaps some writer had a deadline to meet and nothing to write about. Somehow this doesn't strike me as much of a concern- especially if your carry-on is at all distinctive and locked.

Jim


----------



## SueDonJ (May 22, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> I don't know about you, but unless I happen to be seated in the first row behind the exit door, there is no way someone is going to grab my bag and simply "keep walking" -- the aisles are full of people deplaning and just not possible.  Also, I would think someone would have to be seriously distracted and completely forget that they even had a bag in the overhead bin above them to not notice someone grab it and just stand there (because they can't move until everyone in front of them has deplaned).  But that's just me.
> 
> I wonder about this story -- do thieves really purchase an airline ticket just so they might have the opportunity to rifle through some bags?  I wish the article would have put some information on the profile of these people -- I think there are a few big unanswered holes in that article.
> 
> Kurt



I believe this type of theft happens, but don't necessarily think that thieves buy tickets solely to steal other people's stuff.  It's simply a crime of opportunity for those who think that way.

If you're sitting towards the back of the plane and your bag is in a bin towards the front, it's definitely possible for someone to grab it and deplane a full five-ten minutes before you and be long gone from view before you're off the jetway.  Sure, you can scream, "it's gone, my bag is gone!" as soon as you notice it's missing when you're walking up the aisle but it's still going to take some time for them to get their act together.  Especially at the smaller airports, a quick thief could be driving away when the BOLO for your bag goes out.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I believe this type of theft happens, but don't necessarily think that thieves buy tickets solely to steal other people's stuff.  It's simply a crime of opportunity for those who think that way.
> 
> If you're sitting towards the back of the plane and your bag is in a bin towards the front, it's definitely possible for someone to grab it and deplane a full five-ten minutes before you and be long gone from view before you're off the jetway.  Sure, you can scream, "it's gone, my bag is gone!" as soon as you notice it's missing when you're walking up the aisle but it's still going to take some time for them to get their act together.  Especially at the smaller airports, a quick thief could be driving away when the BOLO for your bag goes out.



Yep - I think the scenario is that someone sitting at the front of the plane notes  when someone sitting far to the rear deposits a bag in the overhead bins near the front of the plane.  When the their gets off they simply grab the bag as if it was there.  The person way to the rear has no idea the bag has been taken because the aisle and seats ahead are filled with people standing, waiting to get off.  By the time the victim makes to the front to claim their bag, the thief is long since off the plane and can easily be out of the airport before anything can be done.


----------



## am1 (May 22, 2013)

I think it would be easier to steal checked bags.


----------



## Carolinian (May 22, 2013)

My domestic leg on a trip back from Europe recently was on American Eagle, and my carry on was gate checked, as always happens on Eagle.  The bag had developed a rough spot on the zipper, so I positioned the two zippers to either side of it so as to try to not make it worse, which I have been doing for a while.  When I got it back, they were in a far different position, and on opening the bag, I found things in very different places from where they had been packed.  Gate checked bags do NOT go through TSA, so this was opened and ransacked while in the control of Eagle.  I must not have had anything they wanted as I found nothing missing.

I guess that is one more reason to fly a full sized airplane rather than a Barbie Jet, even if the schedule is not as good.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. 

I am frequently distracted and too tired to be aware of this when flying. This is probably what the thieves are counting on.


----------



## post-it (May 22, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yep - I think the scenario is that someone sitting at the front of the plane notes  when someone sitting far to the rear deposits a bag in the overhead bins near the front of the plane.  When the their gets off they simply grab the bag as if it was there.  The person way to the rear has no idea the bag has been taken because the aisle and seats ahead are filled with people standing, waiting to get off.  By the time the victim makes to the front to claim their bag, the thief is long since off the plane and can easily be out of the airport before anything can be done.



I agree with Steve, this bag wasn't placed in their bin.  I do like placing my bag in the bin directly accross from my row.  It's much easier to gab my bag accross from my seat then to turn around and reach over my seat.  This is also the only way to view your bag in the overhead.


----------



## MaryH (May 22, 2013)

Also be careful of trains if you are traveling alone.  A few years ago on a train to Prague, I was tired and fell asleep in an compartment by myself. Someone reached into my money belt / fanny pack and stole the money while I was asleep.


----------



## Ken555 (May 22, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Last time I sat in Economy Plus, I was in the first row.  Since we didn't have a seat in front of me, we were told by the FA that we had to stow all of our carry-on items, including our purses, in the bins above.  I really didn't like that, and in the future will not pick the first row.



This has been true for first row seats since forever. I also suggest checking seatguru.com when selecting seats.


----------



## Ken555 (May 22, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Also be careful of trains if you are traveling alone.  A few years ago on a train to Prague, I was tired and fell asleep in an compartment by myself. Someone reached into my money belt / fanny pack and stole the money while I was asleep.



Yikes! Isn't the point of a money belt that it be hidden from view? Why store money, passport or anything else valuable in something which is detachable and easily accessible? 

When I was a student traveling Europe I kept passport and money in a belt wrapped around my ankle. No one knew it was there unless I was obvious about it. These days I just don't carry a lot of cash when traveling since credit card acceptance is prevalent and ATMs are everywhere.

I would think falling asleep on a train could encourage theft of more than just money, actually. And, in many trains now large bags are stored at the end of the car, not locked and no one watches them. You don't even have to be asleep for someone to steal them. FWIW, this is one of the reasons I actually prefer the older compartment type trains in Europe vs the newer open cars.


----------



## Born2Travel (May 22, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Just maybe this will encourage people to use the space above their seats (if possible) instead of shoving it into the first available spot.



I sure hope so - one of my pet peeves is people sitting in the back storing their bags in the overhead in the front so anyone in the front has no space.  Maybe if they lose a bag they will stop this.  Use the space above your own seat and then you can keep an eye on your bag.


----------



## IngridN (May 22, 2013)

Born2Travel said:


> I sure hope so - one of my pet peeves is people sitting in the back storing their bags in the overhead in the front so anyone in the front has no space.  Maybe if they lose a bag they will stop this.  Use the space above your own seat and then you can keep an eye on your bag.



Unfortunately that's not possible these days. Just got back from Aruba and each of the 4 flights was packed and they ran out of overhead space during boarding. Flight attendants announced that people should just put their bags where ever they find a space rather than hoping there will be something available over their seats.

Fortunately, DH and I have elite status so are among the first to board. Many of those stuck in category 4 or 5 are not so lucky.

Ingrid


----------



## LisaRex (May 22, 2013)

am1 said:


> I think it would be easier to steal checked bags.



Yes, but most people put their valuables in their carryons, no?


----------



## LisaRex (May 22, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> I don't know about you, but unless I happen to be seated in the first row behind the exit door, there is no way someone is going to grab my bag and simply "keep walking" -- the aisles are full of people deplaning and just not possible.



Whenever I've deplaned, there's a logjam only at the row that is getting ready to depart.  Everything in front of that row is clear.  Heck, I could jog off the plane if I was so inclined.


----------



## SmithOp (May 22, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Yes, but most people put their valuables in their carryons, no?



Our valuables stay in the safe deposit box, who travels with items that they cannot afford to replace ( my definition of valuables ).  Sorry ladies but you really don't need all your diamond jewels on vacay.

I think this article was written as filler, much ado about nothing, she spotted the person with her bag, probably just grabbed the wrong one, an honest mistake. What thief is going to buy any expensive plane ticket on the chance he might score a carryon with something worth more than the price of the ticket?  Makes no sense to me.

I check my suitcases and carry on a backpack that fits under the seat in front of me.  I have my iPad, phone, Meds, cpap, travel docs, snacks and reading material in there.  People have way too much "stuff"


----------



## TUGBrian (May 22, 2013)

Having traveled for work much of my previous career (45ish weeks a year)...its always baffled me how more theft at baggage claim doesnt occur.

it seems quite simple to be long gone with any random bag before half the passengers even arrive (or can see over the crowd) at baggage claim in many of todays major airports.

only one (and i cant even remember the location, might have been houston) ever had an individual standing at the exit checking your baggage claim ticket to the one on the luggage.

I can recall countless times where my bag didnt arrive and me and a few other folks would be standing alone at the baggage claim watching at least a dozen or more bags go around the belt for the 100th time since we'd been there, anyone could have come up and taken one or all of them and noone would have noticed or cared.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Whenever I've deplaned, there's a logjam only at the row that is getting ready to depart.  Everything in front of that row is clear.  Heck, I could jog off the plane if I was so inclined.



Let's say that you deposit your bag in a bin at row 10 and you're sitting in row 35.  When deplaning is at row 15, for example, the aisle is fully jammed from row 30 (where you are) to row 15 where deplaning is occurring.  Meanwhile there are quite a few people standing in rows 16 to 30, waiting for deplaning to reach them.  (I'm one of those people who stands because after a flight I'm ready to stretch and I'm usually sitting on the aisle.)  

Under those conditions it would be virtually impossible for you to see if someone snatched your bag at row 10.


----------



## LisaRex (May 23, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Our valuables stay in the safe deposit box, who travels with items that they cannot afford to replace ( my definition of valuables ).  Sorry ladies but you really don't need all your diamond jewels on vacay.



I consider laptops, cameras, and iPads to be valuables. Whether I can afford to replace them is immaterial.  It'd set me back a few thousand, so I put them in my carry-on.


----------



## x3 skier (May 26, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Let's say that you deposit your bag in a bin at row 10 and you're sitting in row 35.  When deplaning is at row 15, for example, the aisle is fully jammed from row 30 (where you are) to row 15 where deplaning is occurring.  Meanwhile there are quite a few people standing in rows 16 to 30, waiting for deplaning to reach them.  (I'm one of those people who stands because after a flight I'm ready to stretch and I'm usually sitting on the aisle.)
> 
> Under those conditions it would be virtually impossible for you to see if someone snatched your bag at row 10.



Frankly, somebody who drops their bag in row 10 when seated in row 35 deserves loosing the bag.  If the FA did it because there was no room in row 35, different story.

Cheers


----------



## Tia (May 26, 2013)

I did pay extra for the Plus  last year on an AA flight but there was audio equipment taking up over head space.  The  rude steward then ranted   about airline safety and said we had to put our items behind a few rows even though there was open room ahead.  Just into our flight our seat mate had her dtr and grand child sitting separate from her  ahead of us, she asked if we'd change with them.  We changed seats and then moved our items to the empty over head.



Ken555 said:


> Yet another reason to upgrade to "Economy Plus" on United or other similar upgrades, since they reserve the space above the seats in that section for travelers in that section.


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2013)

Are you allowed to lock your carry-on luggage after you get through security?


----------



## Elli (May 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Are you allowed to lock your carry-on luggage after you get through security?


I usually do, never had a problem.


----------



## linsj (May 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Are you allowed to lock your carry-on luggage after you get through security?



Of course. I even lock mine (with my wallet and phone inside) before entering security to prevent sticky TSA fingers from rifling through it out of my sight.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Are you allowed to lock your carry-on luggage after you get through security?



How is that going to make any difference to the overhead bin thief?  Of for that matter, how is that going to make any significant difference in security (expect where you might be doing a gate bag check or tarmac bag drop).


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> How is that going to make any difference to the overhead bin thief?



It will prevent them from taking something out of the bag.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> It will prevent them from taking something out of the bag.



They're walking away with your bag.  After they've absconded they'll simply break the lock.


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2013)

The article above also talked about things being taken OUT of bags, and that is what I am referring to.


----------

